# Is using an existing character as your fursona frowned upon?



## catsin (Dec 30, 2011)

I generally use a character named "Happy" as my fursona. He is not my design, but I've been with him a while now, and he's just so cute. I wanted to ask for your opinions on this. Is using an existing character frowned upon?

Discuss.


----------



## Namba (Dec 30, 2011)

He's not your character. I would get my own if I were you.


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 30, 2011)

I should think so. I think the whole point of a FURSONA is to create a character that represents you and is unique to only you, so if you use a character that originally belongs to someone else, that character may describe you but belongs to someone else. I may be wrong- but that is my view on the subject.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 30, 2011)

You can make a fursona based on Happy. Just make a few tweaks and such to make it truly yours.


----------



## catsin (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! You guys are fast!

Yeah, that's true. Guess I'll have to either Redesign happy or Create another one.


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 30, 2011)

We are known for our speedy....ness....


----------



## Zenia (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, if you don't own (either by creating it yourself or buying the design from someone) then you shouldn't use it as your character.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

Depends, there's a lot of PokÃ©mon-based fursonas out there.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 31, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Depends, there's a lot of PokÃ©mon-based fursonas out there.



I'm not very knowledgeable about PokÃ©mon, but couldn't they be considered a bunch of different species?


----------



## Zenia (Dec 31, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Depends, there's a lot of PokÃ©mon-based fursonas out there.


Hm. I'd consider that a little different. Even though someone else created Pokemon... each particular species (without modifications) isn't identifiable from one another as much as characters like this fox is different from this fox.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

As I understand it, a fursona is meant to be something you created yourself that reflects a character, also of your own creation. Using an image created by someone else for another purpose undermines this somewhat, I think.
Incidentally, yes, I know I'm using Looking for Group's Krunch as my avatar. But I'm not making him my fursona. He's more of a placeholder for when I make my own avatar. I just feel like it's something I should do myself, although I won't turn down submissions...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2012)

I would text-slap-the-shit-out-of-someone if they were using one of my characters as their own


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2012)

We prefer it if you don't use obscure characters as your own. Get a really popular one.


----------

